# One way of coping with infidelity!



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

An ex-wife and a mistress got together to order the tombstone of John.



> "This guy's ex-wife and mistress came in together and ordered the stone. They said the message represented him. It was a thing between the three of them..."


snopes.com: Hidden Message on Montreal Headstone

It carries an acrostic that *really* shows John what the two women in his life thought of him.  :rofl:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Their actions followed their sentiments, apparently.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

That's classic!

If I was the x-wife, when going in to get it with the mistress, I'd have told her if she pays for it that I'd get the money out of an account and pay her later....then stiff her with the bill.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

vellocet said:


> That's classic!
> 
> If I was the x-wife, when going in to get it with the mistress, I'd have told her if she pays for it that I'd get the money out of an account and pay her later....then stiff her with the bill.


Or bill her for the stiff?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Best message to put on a WS's tombstone 

GOOD RIDDANCE


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow... clever!

rest in shame, John.


----------



## 12345Person (Dec 8, 2013)

Rest in Death?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Or bill her for the stiff?


It's likely he had a wife and mistress but failed to tell them about each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

